# Reparar Cortadora de Bolsas



## alerxs (Jul 4, 2013)

Hola gente mi nombre es Alejandro y soy de argentina.
Hurgando en las cosas de mi viejo encontré esta cortadora de bolsas casera de 220v, cuando la fui a poner en funcionamiento no andaba, la desarme y note que en el tranfo tenia una entrada cortada. La repare, lei que había que testear continuidad y así fue. También probé la llave de corte y funciona bien. La volví hacer funcionar y sigue igual pero el led indicador se ilumina. El problema esta que no calienta el filamento.

Que puedo hacer?

http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/130704021504793750.jpg
http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/130704021529545070.jpg
http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/130704021552723248.jpg


----------



## Melghost (Jul 4, 2013)

¿Has comprobado continuidad en el filamento? Probablemente esté fundido.


----------



## alerxs (Jul 4, 2013)

Melghost dijo:


> ¿Has comprobado continuidad en el filamento? Probablemente esté fundido.



SI, aparentemente el problema estaba en las soldaduras que hacian falso contacto.

Se le puede agregar un dimmer o algo similar para que le de mas temperatura al alambre?



Bueno medi y da que es un transformador de 220 / 20v y el filamento es de 0.63 espesor y de 40cm de largo


----------



## thenot (Jul 4, 2013)

alerxs dijo:


> SI, aparentemente el problema estaba en las soldaduras que hacian falso contacto.
> 
> Se le puede agregar un dimmer o algo similar para que le de mas temperatura al alambre?
> 
> ...



solo acotar que un dimmer solo podra darle menos temperatura, nunca, mas.


----------



## alerxs (Jul 4, 2013)

Entonces necesitaria un tranformador de mayor potencia como 220/40v y regular en su entrada con un dimmer?


----------



## osotronico (Jul 4, 2013)

Buen dia Alejandro. para darle mas temperatura al filamento podrias cambiar el transformador por uno un poco mas grande pero no te conviene ya que podrias acortar la vida util del filamento.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 4, 2013)

Mirá, podés hacer las pruebas que quieras, total si se quema el filamento, que es lo mas probable, en casa Astri en Bs. As. te lo venden por metro. Y no es caro.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 4, 2013)

alerxs
aca tenes mucha informacion, de la mano del rey julien

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/selladora-bolsitas-pcb-45284/


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 5, 2013)

si quieres mas calor necesitas mas amperaje, no mas voltaje, y que raro que no te sirva con esa calor,
trata de limpiar los tornillos que sujetan el alambre y tensarlo bien limpialo con un brillo o lana de acero de lavar platos de comida, y ajusta bien las tuercas y sus contactos al trafo, si necesitas mas calor pues dejalo calentar un poco mas o consigue un alambre acerado de menor calibre, he visto que esas maquinas se dejan unos segundos calentando para comenzar a sellar, tambien ponle una cinta de teflon para que no se te peguen las bolsitas.

PD: esos filamentos son dificiles de que se quemen por la longitud que tienen, ah lo del dimmer es necesario para graduar la calor, no todas las bolsas necesitan la misma temperatura, ademas prolongas la vida del filamento y del teflon

PD2:el teflon va en los dos soportes de la selladora uno arriba en la resistencia o filamento y otro en la base donde va a presionar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2013)

para mas calor se necesita mas voltaje no mas ampere, ,
por ejemplo en 60 centímetros de cable lo podes poner 5 volt y 30 amperes y no calienta el alambre,,,,

lo usual es poner 1 volt por centímetros de alambre , (cada 10 centímetros 10 volt)
para alambres o selladoras y/o cortadoras de 30 centímetros ,se usa 25 volt y entre 2 y 3 amperes,para alambres finos,
para cinta de microm se usa 6 amperes o mas..
para el corte del transformador se usa un timer ,si no tiene timer de corte y el alambre se usa siempre caliente,por ejemplo en cortadoras de telgopor,bolsas ,etc,etc se usa un dimer y con eso se regula la temperatura ,lo ideal es que el alambre no se ponga rojo (del todo) ,
hay que tener en cuenta que el alambre se estira cuando esta caliente y eso causa fatiga y ni que decir de la oxidación del alambre,por eso no muy combeniente usarlo muy caliente (en cortadoras)
para selladoras es distinto,pues para sellar solo se usa un ''pulso'' por milésimas de segundos o por máximo 2 segundos,de esa manera el alambre solo se pone rojo por muy poco tiempo



***********************************************
(solo selladora)
el teflon o tela teflonada , puede ir solo por encima del alambre,si del otro lado uno tiene un burlete siliconado de alta temperatura.
si se usa un burlete común si o si tiene que llevar tela teflonada de los dos lados
***********************************************


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 5, 2013)

Rey, y donde se consigue esa tela? Yo uso cinta de fibra de vidrio autoadhesiva para arriba y para abajo. Pero si se consigue una tela mas fácil vendría mejor.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2013)

la tela se consigue capital,esta el la wiki
http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores
se llama carlos molinas ,cuando preguntes,pregunta por la tela con pegamento,que es mas fácil para colocarla en la maquina,la tela sin el pegamento es mas económica,pero tenes que comprar pegamento siliconado, lo mínimo que vende es por medio metro,creo que hace envíos al interior porque tiene un aviso en mercado libre.
te dejo el correo ,la dirección y teléfono
molinaservind@ciudad.com.ar infomolinadiego@gmail.com
santa maria del buen aire 550 capital federal telefono (011) 4301-6500 / 5600


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 14, 2013)

Gracias Rey, lo agendo para futuras necesidades. La verdad, no la conocía.


----------



## alerxs (Sep 27, 2013)

Bueno muchachos gracias a ustedes pude reparar la cortadora de bolsas 220/12v.





Ahora me gustaria reacondicionarla un poco.
Queria intentar darle menos temperatura para hacerla selladora de bolsas entonces coloque un dimmer en el primario de 220v para regular la entrada pero el tranformador hace un poco de ruido y tengo miedo que se queme, por eso consulto si esto puede pasar.

Por otro lado como segunda modificación queria preguntar si hago un puente en los extremos del tranformador lograria 24v, esto es asi? Porque logre comprar alambre de micron pero es un pelin mas grueso porque quiero cortar y sellar las bolsas de friselina que es una tela que esta compuesto por gran parte de poliester.

Cuando logre restaurarla subire las fotos

Gracias muchachos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2013)

Es normal que el transformador zumbe un poco con un dimmer . . .

No entiendo lo de puentear los extremos del transformador , eso suena a cortocircuito !


----------



## Duality (Sep 7, 2018)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> para mas calor se necesita mas voltaje no mas ampere, ,
> por ejemplo en 60 centímetros de cable lo podes poner 5 volt y 30 amperes y no calienta el alambre,,,,
> 
> lo usual es poner 1 volt por centímetros de alambre , (cada 10 centímetros 10 volt)
> ...



Hola Rey Julien, este tema es muy antiguo pero veo que no hace mucho te conectaste. Quería hacer una selladora de estas, ya tengo casi todo pero me falta el Corazón, el transformador. Tengo una resistencia de nicrom pequeña, de 20 cm, con 1 milímetros de ancho, que transformador con que voltaje y amperaje me serviría? Por lo que leí, al menos debe tener 20 v, pero el amperaje cuanto debe ser? Si no consigo con más de 6 amperios puede ponérsele un transformador con más voltaje? O no funciona assi. Muchas gracias por la Información que me puedas proporcionar


----------



## pandacba (Sep 7, 2018)

Julien esta momentaneamente desaparecido, cuando aparecera, imposible saberlo.
Por otro lado la corriente te la determina la resistencia de el alambre en función del voltaje aplicado
Si tu alambre es de 1mm de diámetro tiene una resistencia de 1.35 ohmd /metro.
Tu tienes una resistencia de 20cm de largo tendras 0.27 ohms

Si le aplicas 12V tedras 12/0.27=44.4A

Para selladora lo ideal es utilizar cinta, no alambre, porque es casi seguro que el film se cortara.
Lo que sucede es que no estan todo el tiempo conectada, tiene un temporizador y se aplica esa tensión y corriente durante unos breves segundos, lo suficiente como para que suelde y no corte.
Recuerda que el alambre va recubierto de teflón
Las resistencias utilizadas standar son de uno 2mm y utilizan un tranformador de unos 10-12 A o más
La fuente es regulable por lo que no aplica toda la tensión y entre ese nivel y el tiempo se ajusta para que suelde.
Las casas que venden repuestos para selladoras venden la fuente lista para  conectar


----------



## Duality (Sep 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Julien esta momentaneamente desaparecido, cuando aparecera, imposible saberlo.
> Por otro lado la corriente te la determina la resistencia de el alambre en función del voltaje aplicado
> Si tu alambre es de 1mm de diámetro tiene una resistencia de 1.35 ohmd /metro.
> Tu tienes una resistencia de 20cm de largo tendras 0.27 ohms
> ...



Hola Pandacba, acabo de rectificar las medidas y efectivamente el grosor del nicrom que tengo es de 2 mm, y el largo total es de 24cm. Tengo varios transformadores, uno de ellos maneja varios voltajes, 26v 13v 14v respectivamente y el de 14v aproximadamente maneja 2a por el grosor del bobinado pero no tengo como medirlo. Ya lo único que le falta a la maquina es colocarle el voltaje que aun no lo he podido cuadrar


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

Proba con  el de 14V, tenes el temporizador?


----------



## Duality (Sep 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Proba con  el de 14V, tenes el temporizador?


Efectivamente, probé con el de 14v y me funciono muy bien, hay algo que es una falla pero que a mi me sirve y es que la bolsa sella pero al realizar un poco de fuerza el sello de abre, pues el producto que voy a utilizar sirve que la bolsa pueda reabrirse, sin embargo, si quiero que solde del todo me imagino que habría que aplicar más calor


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2018)

Duality dijo:


> Efectivamente, probé con el de 14v y me funciono muy bien, hay algo que es una falla pero que a mi me sirve y es que la bolsa sella pero al realizar un poco de fuerza el sello de abre, pues el producto que voy a utilizar sirve que la bolsa pueda reabrirse, sin embargo,* si quiero que solde del todo me imagino que habría que aplicar más calor*


Mas temperatura o mas tiempo logran mas o menos el mismo efecto.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

Si necesitas más calor necesitas un  poco más de tensión o un poco más de tiempo


----------



## Duality (Sep 8, 2018)

Muchas gracias muchachos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

Tenes que encontrar el punto de trabajo, para cada densidad de material


----------

